# wheels for a peugeot grand tourisme



## furbo (7 Aug 2018)

With the intention of doing the Eroica I have acquired a 1980's peugeot in a wheel-free state.
From a little preliminary web research the original wheels appear to have been 700c with an atom rear drum brake, the frame has retained the original mafac rim brakes.
I would be grateful on any advice regarding what replacements I might be able to source, the bike would not be used for laden touring but would have 150kg of humanity on board.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Aug 2018)

Can't help you with replacements but can confirm the 700c wheel size.

www.cyclechat.net/threads/peugoet-tandem-project.225406

www.cyclechat.net/threads/which-tool-to-remove-this-freewheel.225361


----------



## Elybazza61 (7 Aug 2018)

https://www.pedalpedlar.co.uk/collections/bike-wheels/wheel-pair

Or custom build with hubs like these;

https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/collec...ntour-xcd-hubs-100-120mm-old-or-100-130mm-old

Onmaybe rims like these;

https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/collections/rims/products/h-plus-son-tb14-rim

https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/collections/rims/products/pacenti-brevet-rim-700c-silver-rim

https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/collec...ycle-rim-brake-rim-silver-tubeless-compatible


----------



## furbo (8 Aug 2018)

Thanks for the helpful info you two
I was particularly interested regarding the matter of the missing rear drum brake, as a tandem virgin reading around it seems suggested that these are an essential adjunct when hurtling down hills. 
I noted a single NOS atom online at a premium price and some more modern shimanos, but are these modern types compatible?


----------



## furbo (20 May 2019)

And less than a year later here it is


----------

